# honey for LS



## seven (Aug 19, 2014)

i don't see it much so i was wondering if it's doable? if i were to do it, what's the best method would be? add the honey as soon as the fats and lye emulsified? at trace?

if i were to treat the honey as an additive and add it at dilution, do you think it would separate? need polysorbate or some sort?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 20, 2014)

I would add it once my oils were melted....


----------



## Susie (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry, can't read at 2:30am.  No, have not used honey in LS.  Why would you want to add honey to something that is supposed to clean?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 20, 2014)

Honey is going to increase bubbles


----------



## HoneyLady (Aug 20, 2014)

Add honey at trace, mixed with an equal amount of warm-hot water.  

 I use no more than 1 Tbsp. ppo for CP -- and haven't made LS yet.  

 The enzymes and magic that honey contains will NOT survive saponification, so it's just for sugar and label appeal.  Table sugar is much cheaper.  

 It DOES heat up, so be alert.  It may also darken your soap.  Using more than 1 Tbsp. ppo can easily cause separation and a nasty, lye heavy brown layer that won't mix back in well.  {Ask me how I know that.}

 ~HoneyLady~


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 20, 2014)

"...if i were to treat the honey as an additive and add it at dilution, do you think it would separate?..."

Polysorbate is used with small amounts of oils to get the oils to be soluble in water. You don't have that problem with honey, because honey is already water soluble. Just make sure the honey is dissolved well in your water and you should be good.

Disclosure -- I am a newbie LS maker, so take this with a grain of salt: I know sugar can be added to bar soap to make it transparent. The high pH of bar soap minimizes the chance of mold growth. On the other hand, I don't know if I'd want to add honey (or sugar) to a diluted liquid soap unless I used a preservative. Honey (or sugar) diluted in water is a lovely medium for microbial growth. More experienced LS-ers might have different opinions, however, so I'm hoping they will share their point of view.


----------



## seven (Aug 20, 2014)

thank you ladies  i did it, i added the honey at trace together with coconut milk. it's cooking beautifully as we speak. should check ph very soon.


----------

